# Tank Size Help



## Bigmack (Mar 30, 2012)

hello everyone i am new to piranha keeping and i was wondering what is a good piranha to get that can handle a small tank because i dont have space for a huge tank







right now i have a 20gal long i think i could possible upgrade to a 40gal if i need to so any help would be great thank you!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey there

Well you are pretty limited with a 20G. A 40G will give you a few more options though. You could have a solo Redbelly or a sanchezi or juvi rhom would do well in a 40G for quite some time.


----------



## Bigmack (Mar 30, 2012)

okay then ill look for a 40gal long tank then. thank you so much this forum is amazing ive been looking around on it and it is bada$$! how long could a Blue Diamond Rhom 2"-3" stay in a 40gal? also would a sanchezi be able to stay in there for its whole life? also how are there temperament are they known to chase your finger? thank you sooooo much for your help!!!!!

also what would be a good filter for a 40gal and should i get a power head?


----------

